#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-02
<hads> Quite liking Unity
<timClicks> +1
<ibeardslee> still some habits and shortcuts I've learnt that I have to relearn/redevelop
<snail> morning all. did other wellingtonians have network outages between 5 and 7 this morning?
<ibeardslee> morning
 * ibeardslee imagines he will be taking a number of deep breaths today as the quirks of Unity aggravates him
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: global menu, window snapping, other little things? :)
<ibeardslee> Alt+F2 used to have the 'run in terminal' doesn't seem to now.
<ajmitch> yeah, it just brings up the dash now
<ibeardslee> so I have to open termainal and then type the commands to get the various ssh sessions going
<ajmitch> though there is a shortcut to open the terminal, at least
<ibeardslee> yeah, but just another line in my .bash_history and the window to close after .. not that much 'making things easier'
 * ajmitch tends to leave gnome-terminal open for quite awhile, so hasn't been bugged by that one yet
<ajmitch> at least I can disable the global menu if it starts to bug me even more :)
<Atamira> mornin
<snail> "Your membership in the mailing list Openchat has been disabled due to excessive bounces The last bounce received from you was dated 03-May-2011." Anyone else seeing that?
<ibeardslee> no, but Mark mentioned something about that recently
<ibeardslee> .. NZOSS Openchat I assume?
<snail> indeed
<snail> i don't recall posting to it recently
<snail> we've just had an Exchange upgrade on our end
<ajmitch> snail: you wouldn't need to post to it for list emails to bounce
<snail> ajmitch: indeed
<ibeardslee> snail: wander into #nzoss and ping BlakJak
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-03
<G> Hope anyone based North Shore way is okay
<snail> morning all
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> mumblemorning
<ibeardslee> seems an update for nvidia is broken in Natty
<ajmitch> what breaks?
<ibeardslee> the ability to get anything useful on the screen
<ajmitch> after rebooting?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> the updates that happened yesterday
<ibeardslee> did the reboot and nothing on the screen .. well apart from the moment the ubuntu logo with the dots under appears
<ajmitch> did dkms not rebuild the kernel module?
<ajmitch> you may be able to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's blowing up
<ibeardslee> not sure .. now I know what packages are causing the problem I'm looking a bit deeper at it
<ibeardslee> apt-get purge nvidia*
<ibeardslee> and a reboot, lets me get a gui back
<ajmitch> which means it could be switching back to the nouveau driver there
<ibeardslee> if I load the additional drivers, installing nvidia-current and reboot it dies
<ajmitch> check the xorg log after it dies to see what went wrong
 * ajmitch had surprisingly few issues with upgrading to natty, but hasn't applied updates lately
<ibeardslee> I had been blaming the SSSD problem
<ibeardslee> I've just had those two technical glitches ... SSSD and nvidia
<ibeardslee> and number of usage glitches though :/
<ajmitch> yeah, I've had issues with system going OOM & thrashing about for ages
<ajmitch> but I also had swap disabled when that happened
<ibeardslee> I had that happen to me at some stage .. but can't remember at what point
 * ibeardslee is slowing going insane
<ajmitch> going?
<hads> I installed one at beta and upgraded both my desktop and laptop just before release with surprisingly no issues at all.
<hads> Well except that annoying scrollbar.
 * ajmitch didn't really notice the scrollbar
<hads> Do you use Evolution?
<ajmitch> yes
<hads> If I have Evolution maximized and go to scoll a message in the preview pane I have to move the cursor all the way to the right edge of the screen and then back a few pixels to grab the handle.
<ajmitch> I don't think I ever really use the scrollbars there, and I use evolution maximised
<ajmitch> but I don't remember having the issues you describe
<ajmitch> I could just be blind
<hads> It could be my workflow being broken. I've never quite settled in with Evolution.
<hads> The keyboard shortcuts don't fit with me quite so well. I'm aLways switching messages when trying to scroll and silly things like that.
<ibeardslee> hmm dropped back to the -8 kernel and it seems to work
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: it sort of indicates that it wasn't building the module for the kernel you're running
<ibeardslee> .. actually maybe not :(
<ajmitch> btw, http://askubuntu.com/ is a useful (& now official) support site
<ibeardslee> damn .. I'll have to come back to it and work with just the one monitor for now .. get some people off my back
<ibeardslee> sudo reboot
<ibeardslee> gah
<timClicks> i'm having issues w/ Python in 11.04..
<timClicks> upgrade to py 2.7 seems to have broken python-setuptools
<timClicks> which, makes life... challenging
<timClicks> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/382524/
<ajmitch> timClicks: /usr/local/bin?
<timClicks> ajmitch, hrm
<timClicks> /usr/local/bin/easy_install borks, /usr/bin/easy_install is okay
<ajmitch> probably got an old copy in /usr/local
<timClicks> is is best just to rm
<ajmitch> yeah, I think so
<mwhudson> wow i have stuff in /usr/local
<mwhudson> how did that get there?
 * ajmitch has very little in /usr/local/bin, thankfully
<mwhudson> i appear to have some wifi stuff ... that's probably not a good thing
<mwhudson> madwifi from 2008?
 * ajmitch just has 1 python egg in /usr/local/lib
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-04
<snail> anyone understand fonts? what font package do i need for http://www.signbank.org/swis/iswa/cat_1.html to display correctly?
<snail> \j #ubuntu
<snail> \j #ubuntu
<ibeardslee> hmm of course now my mind starts think maybe that's why my machines had random restarts
<ibeardslee> maybe the video card is having issues
<ajmitch> or the driver being a bit odd?
<ibeardslee> it could be that as well
<ibeardslee> the random reboots were as Maverick
<ibeardslee> it was something in the recent updates that screwed with it
<ajmitch> my laptop hasn't done its random rebooting since I managed to cool it a bit better at home :)
<ibeardslee> tempted to do a reinstall
<snail> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> that was close .. just about said yes to reformatting my /home as ext4 while reinstalling
<snail> surely your backups ran last night?
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> not on the workstation
<ibeardslee> people running natty .. what kernek are you running atm?
<ibeardslee> s/ek/el/
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: 2.6.38-8-generic
<mwhudson> (from uname -r)
<ibeardslee> I think I found my problem
<ibeardslee> I was running with natty proposed
<ibeardslee> it gave me 2.6.38-9 and it also must ahve been giving me an update to nvidia
<Atamira> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-05
<ibeardslee> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> mornin all
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-06
<mwhudson_> the machine mwhudson is connected through just oopsed
<lifeless> mwhudson: fun
<mwhudson> and now it fell off wifi while i was rsyncing things around
<ibeardslee> at least it was rsync
<mwhudson> indeed
 * mwhudson -> alehouse
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-07
<hads> ibeardslee: Got your nook?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-08
<ibeardslee> hads: not yet
<ibeardslee> Aunt in Connecticut, sent it yesterday
<ibeardslee> reckoned she was told it'd be 6 days
<ibeardslee> I've seen some of your tweets about your's
 * ibeardslee is slightly jealous 
<ibeardslee> hads: any tips/tricks to getting an arduino working nicely with natty?
<ibeardslee> ls -l /dev/ttyU*
<ibeardslee> gah
<ibeardslee> yay .. managed to sort it .. had to reset the firmware .. but the distructions all pointed to an earlier board than I have
<ibeardslee> the Uno R2 required different things to be done to do the reset
<olly> morning
 * olly takes advantage of jetlag and unmetered overnight bandwidth to upgrade to natty
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> moring all
<Atamira> morena
<olly> hmm, upgrading seems to assume you have a reliable net connection
<olly> if anything fails, it bails out and you have to restart
<olly> seems to keep downloaded packages, but redownload the upgrade tool
<ajmitch> that sounds painful
 * ajmitch cheated & did it manually
<olly> hmm
 * olly asumed the tool actualy did something useful
<ajmitch> it does
<olly> like working around stuff
<ajmitch> there are a bunch of workarounds
<ajmitch> I just like the manual control of selecting packages to upgrade & seeing what would be removed
<hads> ibeardslee: Sorry busy doing mothers day stuff.
<hads> I've been informed there is a potential issue with the Arduino Uno's USB code and Linux.
<hads> Sounds like you found a workaround? If not let me know and I'll see what I can sort out for you.
<snail> nice, so i call $slimy-vendor and he says 'that's not our hardware, that's $other-brand and it's serviced out of Australia'
<ibeardslee> hads: got it working, pushed the blink sketch to it
<hads> Was it something to do with the serial output from the arduino and the optiboot firmware? Or something else.
<ibeardslee> ended up pushing the firmware that came with the ubuntu install of arduino to it
<hads> Okay cool
<ibeardslee> the tx light was on all the time, which seems to imply that the serial stuff was borked
<hads> Apparantly if you use Serial.prin/win 5
<hads> D'oh
<ibeardslee> the tricky bit was the R2 board that I had, had a slightly different layout with some extra header pins
<ibeardslee> than the what everyone else was describing for the hardware reset
<hads> Oh
<ibeardslee> http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php?topic=60166.0
<hads> Very interesting, I hadn't noticed that yet. Thanks for the link
<thumper> morning fellow kiwis
<ajmitch> morning thumper & welcome back to the land of sunshine & warmth :)
<thumper> sunshine, yes, warmth, not so much
<thumper> I'm waiting for my coffee to be made
<thumper> not had a decent one for 10 days
<ajmitch> how was the DX sprint?
<thumper> good
<thumper> sorry, looked away :)
<thumper> it was great to meet the rest of the team
<thumper> lots of talking and hacking
<thumper> and a little drinking
<thumper> almost surprisingly little
<ajmitch> that'll probably be a bit different at UDS this week
<thumper> yeah
#ubuntu-nz 2012-04-30
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> quiet this morning
<ibeardslee> shh
<ibeardslee> /awayhttp://www.nzitf.org.nz/events.html
<ibeardslee> http://www.nzitf.org.nz/events.html
<ibeardslee> stupid irssi in screen
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-03
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: am on the early train today :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-04
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> ordered your zatab yet?
<hads> ibeardslee: Still considering. Don't want to pay NZ Post $100 for customs clearance.
<ibeardslee> coudl be worth waiting for the local shop to be setup
 * ajmitch probably will
<ibeardslee> it'd be a nice 'toy' to have
<ibeardslee> but can't really justify another
<ibeardslee> and selling off my Psion Series 5 and Nokia N800 ain't going to get me the fund
<ibeardslee> s
<kcj> Psion 5?
<kcj> Where?
 * ibeardslee has one
 * kcj nudges ibeardslee.
<ibeardslee> it's the 5 not the 5mx
<kcj> I have a Siena.
<ibeardslee> got the time wrong with both the Series 5 / 5mx and the Nokia N800/N810
<ibeardslee> do you still actively use it?
 * ojwb looks suspiciously at a reference count of 16777216
<kcj> ibeardslee, I got it a few months ago with a bunch of Palms.
<kcj> So not really.
<ibeardslee> ahh right
<kcj> I like it though.
<ibeardslee> the Psion 5 was a nice thing, slightly ahead of it's time .. not like a 286, seriously outdated in terms of technology now
<kcj> ibeardslee, That keyboard on the 5 looks touch-typeable.
<ibeardslee> a bit tight, but it was usable for touch typing
<kcj> ibeardslee, Are you able to change the layout?
 * kcj uses Dvorak.
<hads> I have a Nook Color that I should probably get rid of if I get a ZaTab...
<ibeardslee> hads: I hadn't thought of also offloading my nook color
<ibeardslee> kcj: don't know, probably .. never had the need to use some weird layout ;)
<kcj> lol
<kcj> It's not weird. :)
<ibeardslee> ok .. well it's not normal
<chilts> ibeardslee: I still have a Psion 5 ... they were the shizzle! :)
<kcj> Morning.
<Guest13969> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-05
<kcj> Evening.
<ajmitch> hi
<kcj> Hello.
 * hads considers coming down the road for PyCon
<ajmitch> hads: you should
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-06
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning :)
<ibeardslee> ohh looks like ZaReason NZ is going to be in Wellington
<mwhudson> woot
<mwhudson> laptop refresh bonus in a year, sounds like a deadline to me
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> mwhudson: what does that mean, "laptop refresh bonus"?
<mwhudson> chilts: canonical doesn't supply hardware, we have to provide our own laptops
<mwhudson> every three years we get a bit extra to help buying a new one
<chilts> oh right, well I guess you're all contracting aye?
<chilts> rather than being employed
<chilts> but yeah, that's nice they give you a top-up :)
<mwhudson> well in nz sure, but canonical has employees in some countries
<mwhudson> uk, us, france, probably others
<chilts> sorry, I meant NZ-centric peoples :)
<mwhudson> but the same is true for employees anyway :)
<chilts> that's interesting that even employees have to provide their own
<ajmitch> morning
<lifeless> contractor is a vague term :)
<lifeless> 'employee contract'
<ibeardslee> actually employees have agreements, not contracts
<mwhudson> i think there's a pretty definite difference between employee and contractor
<mwhudson> but canonical tries very hard to treat all it's 'workers' the same way
<chilts> right, I guess it's just 'coz they don't have a subsidiary/company in NZ
<mwhudson> seeing as it's basically just an accident of geography as to which you are
<chilts> right
<lifeless> in .au, for instance, if you get more than 80% of your income from one source
<lifeless> you're considered an employee
<lifeless> regardless of what you and they claim
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> how does that work if the source has to presence in .au?
<chilts> lifeless: they're looking at doing that here too aye?
<mwhudson> *no
<lifeless> mwhudson: when you conduct business in a country you become liable for their tax laws etc
<lifeless> mwhudson: for Canonical specifically, we have a payroll agent in .au (something we stopped doing as we grew, but since .au was the second country to /get/ workers ...
<mwhudson> ah
<lifeless> nevertheless being an employee then has bearing on payroll tax, insurance and the like
<lifeless> so the reason for doing this is to close loopholes where companies would get right up against a tax threshold, then get lots of 'contractors' to keep under it.
<lifeless> chilts: I don't know, perhaps. It makes sense to me if they do.
<lifeless> chilts: I'm still paid in .au, so my situation is different again :)
<chilts> are you located in NZ though?
<lifeless> sure am
<chilts> heh, confusing :)
<lifeless> its fairly straight forward
<lifeless> I work for Canonical, they pay me in .au, I do a tax return in .au and .nz, and get a tax credit in .nz for tax paid in .au.
 * ajmitch just spotted thomi here at UDS, wonder if thumper is around today
<lifeless> I have pending paperwork to rejigger this to be like other .nz folk, but its fairly low pri.
<lifeless> vs $other-stuff-to-do
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> ajmitch: should be
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-29
<snail> https://twitter.com/xwindowsystem heh
<ojwb> doesn't post very often - i guess wifi reception is patchy under bridges
<snail> ojwb: probably posts after every successful build
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> Morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> I like the new Unity button icon
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> Also, opening the dash hasn't used all my CPU for n seconds yet which is neat.
<mwhudson> hmm
 * mwhudson is lusting after a new phone
<mwhudson> 2degrees seems to have a pretty good deal on a nexus 4...
<mwhudson> although it seems that they might be somewhat backlogged...
<hads> The N4 is great. The only complaint I have about mine is the glass back is so slippery if you put it on a couch or something it *will* fall off, even if the surface looks flat.
<hads> Not really a complaint though so you can take from that that it's a great phone.
<mwhudson> hads: where did you get yours from?
<hads> Australian Google Play
<hads> Proxy through Au somehow and you can save quite a few $
<lifeless> I picked mine up in the US
<hads> Happy with it?
<lifeless> very
<lifeless> same slidiness issue
<hads> It's amazing what it can slide off isn't it?
<lifeless> indeed
<olly> LG = Low Grip
<hads> Amuses me that it can fall off something a minute or more after you put it there. Ultra slowly sliding down a tiny incline.
 * olly wonders if there's an app which uses the tilt sensor and sounds an alarm
<G> olly: accelerometer + the compass for tilt, I guess
<olly> why do you need the compass?
<olly> gravity acts down whichever way north is
<G> olly: isn't it the compass in the phones that show the magnetic field/elevation?
<G> err not elevation, but rather tilt
<G> no wait, thats the gyro, brain isn't working today
<olly> my phone has no compass, but can show which way is down
<olly> it is possible to get down from the magnetic field, but it's fiddly and needs some sort of calibration
<hads> Compass/Gyro/Acell
<olly> i believe it requries 3 coils
<G> hads: I actually did the math, technically you could buy it via the Australian store, fly over to pick it up, claim the Aussie GST back, fly back, and it's within $50-$100 of the 2Degrees price
<G> but you get a holiday out of it too
<hads> haha
<mwhudson> how much is it in aussie?
<G> except, the math may be wrong now, because it looks like 2Degrees have knocked $100 off the price
<mwhudson> it's only $699 on 2degress now and you'd be doing well to get the flights for that i think?
<G> mwhudson: hold on, let me hunt my work IRC logs
<mwhudson> not sure about 8 gb vs 16 gb i guess
<G> 16GB = A$399, when my Aussie colleague checked March 27, $349 for the 8GB
<G> but yeah, this was when 2D were marketing the price as $800, and A$399 =~ NZ$500
<mwhudson> oh ok
 * G checks to see if Harvey Norman have dropped the price to match
<mwhudson> nope
<G> typical I guess, and a pity too
<G> (I have Harvey Norman vouchers to spend)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-04-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-01
<chilts> some news from me : https://twitter.com/andychilton/status/329446052627349504 :)
 * chilts is pretty happy at the moment
<ajmitch> chilts: nice one :)
<chilts> thanks :)
<ajmitch> so how many people work for mozilla in NZ now? I know of a few
<chilts> I think there are about 9 or 10 in Auckland, another in Wgtn already
<chilts> perhaps one in the South Island ... dunno
<ajmitch> certainly one in Dunedin
<chilts> there are certainly more than in Aus
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> one day we should see if we can get everyone to say morning in a row :)
<mwhudson> might require #ubuntu-nz-morning-coordination or something
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch does his part
<thumper> mwhudson: almost certainly :)
<olly> morning
<lifeless> morning
<G> thumper: sure we can work on irssi etc scripts to reply morning, on the first morning seen for the day :)
<G> for that matter, morning :)
<ibeardslee> not the same to use a script
<G> too true
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-02
<hads> So are we going to create #ubuntu-nz-morning-coordination and if so do we need to say morning in there too?
<chilts> morning
 * chilts wonders if we need a new channel to just say 'morning'
<ajmitch> then what would we say in here?
<ojwb> we could discuss where we should say morning
<chilts> I meant, I wonder about the idea of having one - I'm in your camp
<chilts> :)
<ibeardslee> we could comment in here that we said morning in the other channel, and tell people off when they do that in here.
<ibeardslee> of course that does make me think about the idea of having a channel that is just for morning .. and a bot that kicks anyone who says anything different in there
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> we could just have a channel where we all run bots to say "morning" for us and leave them to it
<chilts> or we just don't say morning here either, but that wouldn't be any fun
<ibeardslee> saying morning in here is a nice way to keep track of people, if they disappear for a couple of days, it's a way to track who could be disappearing overseas forajob interview orsome such ;)
<ibeardslee> .. stoopid Ultralap keyboard
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: still loving that spacebar? :)
<ibeardslee> Not really.  I'm no longer recommending the UltraLap to anyone.
<ibeardslee> the Alto has a better keyboard
<ajmitch> the ultralap is still a convenient laptop to carry around
<ajmitch> especially when travelling & carrying it in a backpack each day :)
<ibeardslee> yeah a bit less convenient when you also have to carry and external keyboard
<ajmitch> yeah, I use it with a wireless keyboard & x2x when at home & work
<G> is ZaReason still doing much in this part of the world, their Twitter appears silent, and they've stopped talking about the Tab except on their site which says out of stock
 * ojwb bought a workstation from them recently
 * ajmitch saw in #zareason a couple of weeks ago that they nearly had a new model of the zatab ready
<ajmitch> not sure how active the NZ operation is, don't hear much from them
<ojwb> seems to be a guy based in masterton  now
<ajmitch> probably a bit cheaper than retail space in wellington :)
<ojwb> probably
<G> yeah, they were thinking big for a while, and then went completely silent
<ojwb> he seems to have a shop there, so i suspect he does the zareason stuff part time
<ojwb> machine seems well put together - only gripe is swap << main memory so it won't hibernate if lots of memory is in use
 * chilts is happy with his System76
<chilts> yeah, Zareason went pretty quiet pretty sharpish
<ibeardslee> yeah I wonder if they just didn't get as much happening here as they expected.
<ajmitch> possibly, it's not a large market
<ojwb> i think the idea was they'd sell to oz and pacific places from here
<chilts> still, they completely disappeared, no comments, no warning
<G> yeah, can't help but think they would've been better off in somewhere like Brisbane and ship to here
<chilts> are they back in the US?
<G> chilts: well they are still in the fact that their website still works, and ojwb obviously got a order filled, it's just the radio silence
<G> errr still here, based on the fact that...
<chilts> yeah, from Masterton, I was just thinking about the founders
 * chilts can't remember the lady's name
<G> Cathy?
<chilts> aye
<chilts> she's presumably back in the States
<ajmitch> they were only able to be here for up to 3 months at a time, the usual visa limits
<chilts> well, at least not in NZ : https://twitter.com/zareasonnz
<ojwb> Shaun Minifie is the guy in masterton (features in that twitter feed)
<Atamira> why does that name ring a bell
<Atamira> has he been on the news lately?
<hads> I talked with Cathy quite a bit, she is a big thinker, I tried to give her the realities of the size of the NZ market without being too much of a downer.
<hads> She was wanting to nicegear to do fulfilment for Zareason in NZ but nothing eventuated and then as you all know they disappeared.
<ajmitch> hopefully zareason in NZ doesn't get neglected
<ajmitch> currently it's going to be just word of mouth for advertising
<hads> The ZaTab appears to be neglected.
<ibeardslee> there is another in the works
<hads> At least mine hasn't locked up and needed a hard reset for a while.
<ibeardslee> but they really need to keep the hype, the info flowing
<ajmitch> touchscreen on mine's gone a bit funny, likely to be a hardware issue due to getting thrown in & out of my backpack quite often :)
<ajmitch> yes, total silence from them doesn't help
<G> hads: ahhh interesting
<G> yeah, I gave up on the ZaTab, mine is sitting on the floor under an unused computer desk, unused in a while, disappointing considering with Customs/MAF taking their cut, that it wasn't 'cheap'
<hads> And you can get the same thing (minus the average silkscreen on the back) from DX etc.
<G> hads: that too, although I must admit, I nearly turned mine in to whoever does electrical safety after getting a small zap from it a couple times with DC+USB plugged in
<ajmitch> you don't even need DC plugged in to feel that
<hads> heh
<G> but, couldn't be bothered, and it's a pretty minor thing to go to the safety crowds about
<G> ajmitch: yeah, I think one of the times it might've been just USB too, but it's so long ago, that I can't remember
<ibeardslee> I would have pushed at ZaReason about that
<ibeardslee> I mean I think there was an element of wanting to see them succeed about, but they have to succeed with quality gear that people will want .. not because there are a bunch of 'zealots' about.
<ajmitch> yep
<G> ibeardslee: a fair point
<ibeardslee> I think they sold (alomst all they could) to the zealots, next step was to hit the people with the 'this is better than what I can get elsewhere'
<ajmitch> people also want cheaper, which is hard to get at that scale
<G> At the end of the day I'm happy to forget price OR the odd feature or two, but not quality, which is why I'm currently using an iPad instead of the ZaTab (sure it misses one or two things which makes Android tablet's open, but the quality and price for me won me over, especially when compared to what was on the market at the time from the likes of Samsung
<hads> I use a Nexus 7. The ZaTab is mounted on the fridge and is used every day as a shopping list and calendar. It has served is purpose but I wouldn't buy one again.
<ojwb> we have a piece of paper on the fridge
<ojwb> after use, it becomes fire lighting material
<ibeardslee> and unfortunately HP will now only do one model without the legacy OS
<ibeardslee> one model laptop
<G> ojwb: you arsonist.. you  ;)
<liz__> bah
<ajmitch> morning
<G> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-05
<hads> Do people still use AVG as a free Antivirus for Windows? A family member asked me to put something on their new computer and I have no idea.
<Atamira> i use the free antivirus program from trent for windows.
<Atamira> or use a firewall
<G> hads: I personally recommend the Micrsoft Security Essentials which appears to work okay
<G> two advantages to that, 1) You can play the 'Blame Microsoft, not me for suggesting a company you've never heard of', and 2) it works not too bad :)
<hads> Thanks guys, very helpful. A couple others recommeded Microsoft Security Essentials too so I installed that, seems to work.
<hads> Last time I used Windows was about 13 years ago. I'm not sure why people still ask me to fix their computer - I don't know what I'm doing.
<kcj> Exactly.
<olly_> morning
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
 * mwhudson hesitates to say "good morning"
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> and nite nite
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> gwrc's website is fairly entertaining
<mwhudson> i suspect notepad.exe is involved in updating it
<G> morning
<G> looks okay here, but someone might want to tell them that word wrapping works better in some instances
<mwhudson> it's just full of out dated pages and broken links and feels a bit like it's half a CMS
<mwhudson> and the part of it that serves up live data is broken
<G> ahhh right
 * mwhudson wanted to check the hutt river levels
<hads> morning
<G> hads: how is the weather down Timaru way?  (can't be any worse than here)
<hads> G: Not bad actually, a bit stormy yesterday evening and last night but just grey todya.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-04-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads_> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-27
<Inspire> Hello
<chilts> Inspire: there are people here who hang around usually
<chilts> is it something specific you're looking for or just a general hello?
<Inspire> Just a hello
<chilts> (public holiday in NZ today, so less people around or online)
<chilts> :)
<Inspire> Am trying out different linux distos... don't like unity so far.
<chilts> I use awesome as my window manager, but whilst it might not be for you, there are plenty of alternatives to Unity
<chilts> might be worth trying those out too (including Gnome if that's what you like or are used to)
<Inspire> awesome...ill have to uncle google that.
<chilts> I mean, don't let Unity put you off
<chilts> it's a tiling window manager, so it's very minimal
<Inspire> true
<Inspire> so you run awesome on top of ubuntu?
<chilts> I have used ion3, i3 or xmonad in the past
<chilts> awesome as my windown manager in Ubuntu (not really on top off - but that's just semantics)
<Inspire> ok
<chilts> many people like xfce as well
<chilts> and of course Gnome or KDE
<chilts> lots of choice :)
<Inspire> so hypothetically on awesome you could watch youtube...or a movie etc?
<chilts> yep
<chilts> not hypothetically ... I can :)
<chilts> am currently watching the snooker!
<chilts> (World Championships in the UK at the moment)
<Inspire> sweet
<Inspire> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<chilts> actually, tell a lie, I'm serving a static directory of mp4's to my local network and watching it on another laptop using mplayer on a bigger plugged-in screen (also running awesome)
<chilts> yeah, that's awesome :)
<Inspire> So I'm assuming you have deep knowledge when it comes to command line/linux
<Inspire> What year did you start using it?
<chilts> heh, not really ... a working knowledge or at least a passable knowledge
<chilts> using what? awesome or ubuntu or linux or what?
<Inspire> linux.
<chilts> or the command line?
<chilts> 2001 I think
<chilts> that was my first install, RedHat 7.2 or 6.1 or something
<chilts> perhaps it was Mandrake!
<chilts> nfi
<chilts> I went Linux-only (no Windows) in 2003
<chilts> oh, I guess Mandrak is now called Mandriva or something - dunno, I don't keep up
<chilts> I just use Ubuntu LTS these days
<Inspire> so you dont use windows at all?
<Inspire> What do you do for a living?
<chilts> apart from my wife's computer, no
<chilts> programming / developer / whatever you want to call it these days :)
<Inspire> sweet
<Inspire> ur a kiwi
<chilts> originally from the UK
<chilts> you?
<Inspire> kiwi
<Inspire> Auckland?
<chilts> In Upper Hutt at the moment
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ruenoak> morning
<hads> mornin
<ruenoak> morning
<olly> morning
<ruenoak> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-04-30
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-03
<Inspire> Add #Ageek to your autojoin, its for NZ geeky people, chur lets build an empire and cool cpus together.
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-02
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> a bit damp in Welly today
<olly> morning
<chilts> I think we're getting a full Autumn's worth of rain today
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-08
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-07
<atamira> ata maria
<atamira> ata marie
<ibeardslee> mōrena
